# strain question



## kind bud man (Mar 5, 2007)

ok growers this one is for you what strain of marijuana produces the biggest most potent buds and were do you think i can find those kind of seeds?? opinions very welcome


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 6, 2007)

There are so many kinds.  There are the commercial strains like big bud and PPP.  I have grown some skunk and I was very impressed with yield, bud size, and quality.  Also, a very forgiving plant.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2007)

K2 is a good yielder and also quite forgiving.


----------

